# Sink In The Garage Thread - Show Us Your Setup



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

For those of you who were wise enough or lucky enough to have a sink in your garage, please show us your setup.

I have the plumbing in place to put a sink in my garage, because I had it installed when we built the house.

I injured my knee the week we moved in, and I have not installed my sink as of yet. Tons of stuff now in the way....

I have the standard setup - hot and cold water shutoffs, PVC drain stubbed out, but no sink or plumbing in, yet.

I have considered the basic large tub laundry sink on legs type, primarily because they are simple and low cost.

I have all the skills needed to plumb it, or to stick build one from the ground up, including cutting & setting tiles, etc.

Just curious what some of the forum memberships' setup in their garages, shops, man caves, taverns, pubs, etc.

Of course, if you can post pictures, that would be really beneficial to forum members. So, please post pictures...! :nod:


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Following this thread with high interest - I have a plumbed in area in a location I intend to put a workshop!


----------



## JasonRMorrow (Sep 11, 2018)

Had a plastic tub put in when I had this house built less than a year ago. Then I added Newage cabinets, found a deep stainless sink on clearance for $100 and finally committed enough to cut a hole in my Shark workbench. The lower cabinet door is just a piece of plywood wrapped with gloss black vinyl. Pretty good match, behind the door is a hose with hot and cold water, I also had a floor drain added. Love it, use it everyday to wash up after work.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow, nice. :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@JasonRMorrow

That is a superb looking bench and sink setup. It looks almost like a doctor's office, or veterinarian clinic setup!

I would like to get a stainless steel sink but I want one deep enough to clean grill grates in; big bucks to buy new.

Appreciate your response and picture - exactly what I was hoping for, and inspiring for those who are interested!


----------



## JasonRMorrow (Sep 11, 2018)

Thank you guys, Well that was pretty much install day. It was about $2100 Canadian shipped to my door. And I'll be able to take them with me if I move.

I looked at stainless freestanding sinks as well. Around the $400 range for a Trinity brand here in Canada at Costco or Amazon. Comes with the faucet too.



Once it's loaded up it's not quite as "pristine". But cabinets keep the clutter hidden which I like.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That Trinity sink looks nice. I prefer that look over the plastic laundry sinks. It looks like they run about $285 here in the U.S.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## DiggingHoles (Nov 5, 2018)

Last house I had a stainless sink but didn't like how it showed so much wear over time. At our current house I went with a Blanco granite sink instead. Holding up well to lawn chemicals and no scratches.


----------

